# I am ashamed of my fetishes



## AshamedPeer (Dec 26, 2017)

I need to get this off my chest. I am a 25 year old male with 2 fetishes eproctophilia fetish of flatulence ane corprophilia fetish of scat. My neighbor who has been one of my closest friends ever since I moved to the neighborhood I currently reside in has IBS D. She struggles with it everyday she has diarrhea frequently, passes gas a lot, lactose intolerant etc. I get turned on by all of this and it is making me ashamed and sick to my stomach. These fetishes make me want to hang out with her everyday. She got out of a relationship, has no job it is a living hell for her and I hate myself. I do not want to deal with this anymore what is good advice or techniques out there so I can defetish myself? Thank you and enjoy the rest of your holiday and have a great new year.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

The obvious solution would be to stop watching scat, or porn in general. Once you stop associating her with her IBS-D, and still like her, then it might be appropriate to make a move on her. Maybe you'll tell her one day and you'll both laugh about it.

Anyway, definitely don't make her problem worse with your fetish.


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Candide, you can't just tell someone they need to stop doing whatever they do so they stop becoming aroused by fetishes, it's literally ingrained in their behavior.

Ashamedpeer, you need a psychologist who can help you, someone with knowledge of operant conditioning techniques, cognitive behavioral therapy. It's nothing to be ashamed about, we're all different. But if this is bothering you, and you don't want to feel this way, you should find help.


----------

